# links: Yao Ming and Lauren Jackson love affair



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.chinalyst.net/node/45595

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTxVZe9b5fk

http://www.yardbarker.com/nba/articles/Lauren_Jackson_Naked/182946

by the way, LJ is WNBA MVP.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

is she the tall australian?

she looks better on tv in her jersey then she does 'naked" in those pictures..


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It would be great if they can make a baby.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

She looks good in that SI swimsuit picture.


----------



## rock_ku (Aug 28, 2008)

if they can make a baby!woo...it's a great C for NBA&FIBA.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yao is already married LOL :dancingpadlock:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

southeasy said:


> is she the tall australian?
> 
> she looks better on tv in her jersey then she does 'naked" in those pictures..


+1











jman23 said:


> Yao is already married LOL :dancingpadlock:


-1


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

you guys must love our womens bball teams jersey....i know i do...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i don't think yao's the kind of guy who would have an affair.. he seems to set certain morals for himself which he tries to live up to. besides, didn't it take him forever to finally get his 'wife' to go out on their first date? he seems pretty crazy about his wife.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

she must be a great person cuz she but ugly (his wife)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can anybody confirm if Lauren Jackson is actually hot or not? Because when I see that pic of her in the Aussie jersey she looks gorgeous but when I google her she looks like a man.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> It would be great if they can make a baby.


How would they go about doing that BS?! Enlighten please.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i know its been a boring offseason but.....****


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

:dancingpadlock:


----------

